# Hey



## bobbo (Feb 20, 2006)

Just wanted to say hello; and that I'm an Arnis practistioner.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello and welcome happy posting
Terry


----------



## Sarah (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Bobbo and Welcome to MT, I look forward to reading your posts!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Bobo 

Welcome to MT~!

Enjoy the board 

~Tess


----------



## MJS (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## Gemini (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT, bobbo! Glad you could join us!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome - the more, the merrier!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome Bobbo!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome welcome. Be sure to go through archives (using the search) to find FAQ's and the odd question(s) that you may have. Quite a lot of subjects have been covered in (your) and other arts. If you don't find what you're looking for then go ahead and ask and remember... there's *no such thing* as a stupid question.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi bobbo, welcome to Martial Talk.  Where are you from?


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Drac (Feb 22, 2006)

Greetings Bobo and welcome to MT....


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi bobbo! Welcome to MT. Happy Posting ~


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome, bobo!  Happy posting!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT, bobbo!


----------

